# Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*

*Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
Making your own fence for any metal handplane.

I decided to take up the challenge of making a fence for my hand planes, this time I made one that will fit my no. 3 and no 4 Stanley and Record planes.
The next one I build will be for the larger no. 6 and 7, but you can follow this DIY for every size.

*You need:*
Hardwood or plywood in a good quality.
(A) 6mm thick; app. 20 cm (8 inch) by 15 cm / 6 inches 
(B) 6mm thick; app. 20 cm (8 inch) by 10 cm / 4 inches
(C) 4mm thick; app. 20 cm (8 inch) by 5 cm (2 inch) 
The size is up to you, I gave the fence some height to secure stability.
If you want to use it on low boards, you might need to make a lower fence. 
(The operation is then just a cut to make this adjustment later).
A handle for the fence, can be just a round stock (I have posted also a blog how to make one).
Some strong rare earth magnets.
Glue, epoxy, and wood glue.
Patience…









This is what we are going for.









Place the plane on the biggest board (A), and press the smaller (A) up to the bed, now center it under the plane. Mark where the mouth is going to be on the (B) board, and sketch up the lines of the plane body.









Cut out grove for the blade.









It should look like this (perhaps a little less deep, since it can catch some wood).
(Yes I know I need to flatten the bed of this plane, I'm really ashamed - sorry).









So now I'm in trouble… Forgot to take pictures!
But I'll explain what happened;
Draw up the profile of the plane on the smallest 4mm board©, and offset the line app 1 cm / 3/8 inch up.
Glue this profile to the top of the big (A) board. (Make sure the sole and the side of the board are perpendicular).
Drill holes for the rare earth magnets, just so deep that the are level with the fence.
Fill epoxy glue in the holes.









Clean the rare earth magnets with degreaser like alcohol and sand really gently on the back, before mounting them in the holes.
Set them in level with the surface or just under, and dry of access glue right away (or you will be in trouble).









Now make sure the plane are pushed right up to the top profile, and re draw the line for the lover fence board (B).









Wax your plane carefully to avoid any glue to stick to it.
Use your little grease box I'm sure you will have made by now…









Here you see the parts at this stage.









Clean up the edge of the top, this can also be done later.









Ad wood glue to the back of the lover fence board.









Push the lover board up as far as possible, so you make sure of a tight fit.
(As you can see I used a mallet, and my lover board was too long).









Clamp and wait until dry.
In the mean while we can enjoy the wonderful burl Jamie send me from Scotland, I look at it every day with a big smile (Thank you again Jamie).









And now to something new!!!
A knob for the fence, and I agree this one is a little heavy…
So I made a blog: Drill press turning making a plane knob.









Here it's time for some trim cuts of the fence, to its faster than to remove glue and you will not see your mistakes after (I'm sure you will make some - I did).









And now we are back to the knob again, the piece of wood from before are now looking like this.









And now like this after oil and wax, ohhh yes and a little Swedish coin (It must be Swedish to be straight I'm sure).
Drill a hole for the knob, and find a good screw that will secure a tight hold (If you are really clever this can be done before glue up of the two fence boards, and then you can make it hidden - I was not that clever).









Knob mounted on fence and ready for some of that wax from my grease box .
Give the whole fence a good cover.









The fence and the hand plane.
(Now with a covered up knob screw - plastic wood).









Hand plane no. 4 hanging on the fence, held by the rare earth magnets.









And the other side!









On the go!









Fence side.
Wauuuu, I think it became a little handsome after all!









The Swedish coin, just to prove I'm right.









And finally the lonesome cowboy - off into the horizon…

*Conclusion:*
It works perfectly well, so I'm really happy for the try.

I will update the fence with two adjustment screws to set the angel perfect (up'n down). 
And I think I'll buy some bigger rare earth magnets also just to secure a really tight hold for next one I make, even it seems to be enough.

I hope this can be to some inspiration, and perhaps even make some straight edges,

Best thoughts,

*MaFe*


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


I know I wrote it would come earlier, but first I had to look rabbits!
First a Danish one:








And then French:








Frye the rabbit on a pan in olive oil, season with salt and pepper, take the rabbit of, then fry onions and garlic.








Cut potatoes in good chunks, and give them a fry to.








Now throw it in a tray, and ad red wine, bullion, and a cup of water, season with Herbes de Provence, and cover with tin foil. You can make a little cucumber salad on the side tzartiki (I know it's not French).
Leave it in a hot oven for app. 45 minutes.








In two minutes my love will be here, and we can eat! 
Of course with a fresh baguette, and a glass of red wine,
Yes I'm cooking French here in Paris, when not writing blogs for you!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


Now I know what a Rabbit is.
Now I must get a Rabbit plane for winter to keep my hands warm. 
The French Rabbit looks Scottish to me.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


Dinner and entertainment. Wonderful.

I know a lot of pros that say the fence is unnecessary, but I also know that when I am jointing the second or third board and my technique is getting a little sloppy, that I really wish I had a fence on my #7.


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


Great blog…. Now I know what I can do with the bag of Swedish '5 öre' coins that seem to be growing with other denominations as well… as of Oct 01… the 50 öre as well. Bigger size for bigger holes, I guess.

Dinner looks absolutely fabulous. Do long-eared Hares taste as mild as little bunnies, I wonder? We hundreds of that variety running around the fields here.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


A fence is not needed when joining two board together if you hold them back to back when you plane, but if you have to fit it to something else, it will be a big help, at least if you are not having a completely stedy hand or level in your arm.
Yes a rabbit plane, that sounds sweet and warm! Perhaps I will make that next!
The dinner was wonderful Caroline said, and now with a Calva and a coffee, I'm not really complaining.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


You da man great fence. I hear rabbit taste just like chicken but bouncier LOL


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


What happen to the rest of the rabbit?

Great work as always.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


Nice blog my friend! Only rabbits here are planes…Oh, and some fluffy ones in the kids toy box.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


The rest of the rabbit stay at the butcher.
Yes I think also chicken are close, but with more meat taste, and more cosistens.
Div, dont eat the kids toys, for God's sake…
Best thoughts and a jump,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


*If some one did not understand then you use the tote to push, and the fence knob to hold it into the wood, in that way I have a good control.*


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


whats next Mads 
now you make two toturials in one …..is that alowed ?.....LOL

picturebook dè exstraodinaire Mads

take care
Dennis


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


Mafe,

Looks delicious! Rabbit season opens soon…


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


thanks for the detailed explanation mads 
i enjoy reading them, there's always a good sense of humour as well
great blogs, keep them coming!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


Mads- that is a pretty big rabbit. Our rabbits never look that big. I think you ripped that rabbit out of the neighbors pet bunny pen. And how funny to purchase rabbits at the butcher shop.  Not here you don't.  I have cooked plenty of wild rabbit in my days- and I am thinking French or not- 45 minutes in the oven is not enough time to make that rabbit tender, even with the wine.  That would be a rubber rabbit I think.


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


Love this! Made mine today. Solid birch body with a cherry lip for the plane body and a swamp recovered 35,000 year old Kauri handle turned on the drill press. Thanks!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


Thank you Lsmart,
If you can then drop me a picture here, that would be wonderful to see.
Thank you for the words, that was kind of you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


Mads marvelous ! You've done it again, love the fence and the cooking lesson.
I don'tthink I've shared this here before..
In '94 we took a European bus tour and one noon hour we stopped at a small lakeside town in northern Italy for lunch.
The store we were sent to was a deli and groscery combined, so we all checked out what was available for cooking as well as ready to go.
A lady from New York called me over to the meat counter, wondering what a particular item was..our tour guide was watching ducks outside, so no translator to be had. With my hi school French, English, some German, nope.. Finaly ! The butcher's face lit up.."Ah " he said 'Buggs a Bunny !" 
mystery solved
;-}


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


Smile Glen,
I love that story, I can imagine your faces, and laughs after.
Thank you.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


Mads, really like this and was wondering did you ever add the set screws? Also what size magnets did you wind up using for the next generation? Or would you use?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


No never added any extras it works just fine when needed as it is.
The magnets are these:
50 NEODYMIUM (NdFeB RARE EARTH) MAGNETS 10X4mm MAGIC
But stronger will be even better so you could double the size I think, I just added a number that made it hold well, so you can always add more if you need more hold.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Mopar1969 (Sep 5, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


Dang they were both very, very good.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> 
> *Hand plane fence DIY (for my no 3 and 4) Blog*
> Making your own fence for any metal handplane.
> ...


Hi Mopar1969,
Thank you with a big warm smile.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

